# honda guys .. HS-55 value?



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

i came across an hs 55 thinking about adding it to the fleet. i can probably get it for $200 thats a pretty good deal huh?

https://cleveland.craigslist.org/tls/6016872223.html


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

Id say that a great deal. Offer him $180 too


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

NJHonda said:


> Id say that a great deal. Offer him $180 too


you think its a flipping candidate? what do these in good condition go for?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I love Honda but know nothing about what they are going for, seems like a fair deal if all is good, impeller, auger, skid, scraper, rust, belts, if not, lower the price. And a fair deal is not fair average or below average but a fair deal to both buyer and seller.


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

JLawrence08648 said:


> I love Honda but know nothing about what they are going for, seems like a fair deal if all is good, impeller, auger, skid, scraper, rust, belts, if not, lower the price. And a fair deal is not fair average or below average but a fair deal to both buyer and seller.


what year is it approx,,, have any pics,,nevermind just seen the link,,,well worth that if it works good,,,if I had that here in c.b nl right now i'd get $850 today for it,,,,it can be a beast of a machine,,, I had the 86 hs80 for 26-27 years it was a tank,, still going today after selling it 2 years ago for 1400,,,, then bought it back this time last year for $800 then sold again for 1200,,,,,


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

It looks like the last year of production was around '89-'90. If you click around on parts at boats.net there are some parts NLA or obsolete. Thing to watch for on those older Honda's is the augers being frozen to the shaft. Few folks on here have had lengthy battles getting them off.
All Years HS55 WA Honda Snowblower DRIVE PULLEY Diagram and Parts


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Snowbelt_subie said:


> you think its a flipping candidate? what do these in good condition go for?


depends on supply and demand. I sold one during a snowstorm for 3 times what I paid for it.

around here 200 would be great price depending on condition.


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

Snowbelt_subie said:


> you think its a flipping candidate? what do these in good condition go for?


You may make a few dollars on it to flip but its a nice machine to keep I think


----------



## RedYeti (Dec 22, 2016)

chaulky45 said:


> what year is it approx,,, have any pics,,nevermind just seen the link,,,well worth that if it works good,,,if I had that here in c.b nl right now i'd get $850 today for it,,,,it can be a beast of a machine,,, I had the 86 hs80 for 26-27 years it was a tank,, still going today after selling it 2 years ago for 1400,,,, then bought it back this time last year for $800 then sold again for 1200,,,,,


 Sounds good


----------



## alphaboy123 (Oct 27, 2016)

I love my HS55. That's my Simplicity i restored next to my Honda.










Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## adegrno (Jul 6, 2017)

alphaboy123 said:


> I love my HS55. That's my Simplicity i restored next to my Honda.


That is a very nice HS55 you have there


----------

